# Indonesian beauty, or Lampropelma nigerrimum demystified



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got this girl. She is something very different from what I've had before - serious, not skittish, but conveys "I'll kill you if you come close"  Enjoy!





































And here's her new home


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovin' the set up, shes a real beauty too.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks man!



Sadistic Haplo said:


> Lovin' the set up, shes a real beauty too.


----------



## psykoink (Nov 21, 2010)

Vitaliy,

I hear you with them being serious and not skittish. The 2 slings I got from you do the same thing. They are always on the defense and they will absolutely come straight for you when mad. They dont seem to care how big the object in front of them are. Great T's though. 

Chris


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful T. One of my must haves for sure.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice, she's carrying a sac...no wonder why she's most defensive!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice addition.  One of my favorite sp. by far.  Reminds me a lot of how my girl acts.


----------



## skippy (Nov 21, 2010)

i think that's paper towel from shipping pato...


----------



## Terry D (Nov 21, 2010)

Vitaliy, Now she's the s......! - You know what I'm saying!!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 21, 2010)

skippy said:


> i think that's paper towel from shipping pato...


wow! really got me confused I guess!  long day and not thinking straight anymore lol!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you all guys for your comments!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice addition.  One of my favorite sp. by far.  Reminds me a lot of how my girl acts.


Hey Ryan, I've seen your girl, she's gorgeous! How big is she now? I would love to see how she looks like now  Post a pic here.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 22, 2010)

Here we go:



















Here is my favorite pic of her, one molt prior:






and the male:












My name's Jason btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 23, 2010)

beautiful pictures, guys. i never realized that the females were so gorgeous :drool: 

jason, please stop making me want tarantulas i can't afford!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 23, 2010)

Jason, thanks for the pictures, she's stunning! How big is she? Mine is about 4 inches leg span.

PS Sorry for the name confusion


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 23, 2010)

TarantulaHomes said:


> Jason, thanks for the pictures, she's stunning! How big is she? Mine is about 4 inches leg span.
> 
> PS Sorry for the name confusion


Umm, she's a little over 4" if I'm not mistaken.  She hasn't molted since those pics but as soon as she does I'll post some new ones.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 23, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> jason, please stop making me want tarantulas i can't afford!


My bad...


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 23, 2010)

Indeed...last time I wanted to stop, I ended up with 3 more P. metallica, 2 L. nigerrimum, 2 L. borneo black and 1 Poec. lowland lol


----------



## Shimotsukin (Nov 23, 2010)

Very beautiful, I hope to own one of these one day, along with all the other Lampropelma species, I only have a L. violaceopes so far


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 23, 2010)

TarantulaHomes I have got to ask is that some kind of radiant heat device on top of the enclosure.I could be wrong but if it is I'm curious what it consists of? Beautiful T by the way.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 24, 2010)

That's actually both cooling and heating system  Copper tubing and a PC fan on top. It's connected to a water pump which will be submerged in warm or ice water.




Offkillter said:


> TarantulaHomes I have got to ask is that some kind of radiant heat device on top of the enclosure.I could be wrong but if it is I'm curious what it consists of? Beautiful T by the way.


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 24, 2010)

Very cool! Never seen that before,Do you have multiple tanks run together off this setup and if so is this a fairly efficient way in your opinion to control heat?


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 24, 2010)

I build a separate set-up for each enclosure. Combined with a programmable thermostat, it's a very effective system to control temperature inside the enclosure.



Offkillter said:


> Very cool! Never seen that before,Do you have multiple tanks run together off this setup and if so is this a fairly efficient way in your opinion to control heat?


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty clever I must say.:worship: And thanks for the reply!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 24, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> Pretty clever I must say.:worship: And thanks for the reply!


Thanks man!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 27, 2010)

My girl molted this night! What a surprise! Her last meal was just the day before yesterday!

I'll post pictures as soon as she is out of her webbing.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice man, how big do you think she is now?


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 27, 2010)

*I like her new Home!*

Good job! :clap: - Jason


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't measured her yet, as the only thing I can see is a couple of legs and big white fangs  She is still on her back, grooming. My guess is around 4.75-5 inches.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice man, how big do you think she is now?


Thanks Jason!


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's her smiley face


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Dec 13, 2010)

That's one screamingly beautiful spider! I love this girl


----------



## jt39565 (Dec 13, 2010)

The white fangs are awesome!


----------



## GregorSamsa (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow. GORGEOUS. Great pics!


----------



## KungPao (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow! I am just beginning in the hobby but I'd love to work my way up to these.


----------

